# 125g tank FOWLR, a few ??s



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi to all, 
Ive done alot of research for the last few months, have a 125g 72x18x22 tank and stand, Looking to stock it with 1-3inchs each of :
Huma Picasso Trigger
DogFaced Puffer
Harlequin Tusk
Goldbar Wrasse
Purple Tank
Blue Ring Angel

I will cycle the system for 1-2 months with 200lbs of LR and Sand and a huge sump system as i will explain below.

First ? Too Many Fish? 2nd Good combo? 3rd which ones first? 4th any thing i can put in to clean the sand? and last my vision of a sump refugiums system, is it overkill?

Looking at a 3 Tank sump system which might be over kill? 2nd and 3rd tank will be plumbed into the next room which is my utlity room

First under Main Tank a 48x12 1/2x 16 40g refugium stocked with 6inches sand, 40lbs LR, and Inverts, few Pepermint shrimp, 1 sea cucumber, 1 brittle sea star, snails and crabs to clean all detrius coming straight from main tank and 1 400 wt heater

2nd tank 30x12 1/2x 18 3/4 filled with 6 inches sand, 2 cambers first with cheato tumbling 2nd with 2 fern plants,

3rd tank 36x18x16 with 3 cambers 16inches first camber divided in half with sea lettuce on one side and Garcillia on the other tumbling, 2nd chamber 300g rated protein skimmer at end of sump system, 3rd chamber 1386gph returm pump, oxydator which makes oxygen in the water (look it up), plus 2nd 400wt heater. Can Feed Tang all 3 alges when prunning

If anyone has any input on anything positive or negative, THANKS,, I am redoing my basement and hoping to finish it in a few months and have a special space for my tank. I want to start it ASAP once its done so i just want all my facts straight and ready to go

Thanks


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

it depends on how big the fish grow, and don't overpopulate your tank with plants. A sump is a good idea. Good luck


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Go fot it!! Love the Sump set-up. Prefect!!
AS for the fish, gonna be crowded in there once they start growing, but, you'll be ok for quite some time. Nice list also. Don't really think it matters who you add first or last.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well i know space will be limited once they grow, 6 fish at 10inches each max is puffer at 13inches, cant afford the 240g i was looking at right now, but maybe in a few years, No plants in tank except for red tree sponge for the angel to feed on, sump system will carry most of the LR, will make caves for fish to hide but will probly put as much LR in sumps with alot of water movement plus snails to clean them off, 

Thanks for the input, i will post Pics of tank from start to finish along with the fish.:-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

chuckd92 said:


> Well i know space will be limited once they grow, 6 fish at 10inches each max is puffer at 13inches, cant afford the 240g i was looking at right now, but maybe in a few years, No plants in tank except for red tree sponge for the angel to feed on, sump system will carry most of the LR, will make caves for fish to hide but will probly put as much LR in sumps with alot of water movement plus snails to clean them off,
> 
> Thanks for the input, i will post Pics of tank from start to finish along with the fish.:-D


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

This sounds great! Loving the filtration! Maybe make the Trigger and Angel last on the edition list? They can get very aggressive if added first. Fish will grow a lot slower than you think. But these are some very colorful fish that really make a FOWLR tank pop !


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I found a 210 tank with stand for around $1000, 6foot long but 29 high and 24 deep, so i am buying that next month, still going with the same sump system just a 50gallon under the main tank instead of a 40. Plus fish have changed abit since i am upgrading the tank..

Clown Trigger,Blue Faced Angel, DogFaced Puffer, Harlequin Tusk, Purple Tang and Tennenti Tang

Should be a nice mix, Ill post pics once i have everything..


----------

